

Storm Bar - An open source command bar for the web - adk3
http://stormbar.net/

======
mpd
So I type 'help', and a box pops down that says

Help! Get help on using Storm Bar

 _and nothing else_. I can't click anything. What am I supposed to be doing
with this?

~~~
adk3
Sorry, the interface should be more explicit. Hit enter to select the first
result and the help box should pop up.

------
pc86
Someone please tell me what this is and why I can't click anything.

